# Taylor Made Screens



## spence (May 25, 2008)

Hello,

Is anybody else waiting for a delivery?

I was told they would be with me on the 26th but nothing has arrived. I can not get hold of them by phone or email!

Spence


----------



## spence (May 25, 2008)

UPDATE:

Although I still can't get hold of them by phone or email (tried everyday since Thursday) they have not taken payment for the order.

Spence


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

They are probably tied up at a show. We have had two from them and are very pleased with them, and the service. They are a small firm, so, like many specialists in motorhome equipment, so when a show is in progress other orders inevitably take a back seat. I'm sure you'll get it OK


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

as OP they are great service normally I had had 2 different sets and no troubles at all and great quality!


----------



## spence (May 25, 2008)

I hope so. I like the product and they have been highly recommended on here and from my dealer, but they could have an answer phone message or even an out of office email if they are not around.

Spence


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Mr Taylor has been quite ill on more than one occasion. Don't know what, but it's nothing trivial - so maybe that's the reason.

Dave


----------



## spence (May 25, 2008)

Hi,
They have been on holiday and their computer crashed so my order was missed.

All sorted today and they should arrive this week.

Spence


----------



## spence (May 25, 2008)

The screens arrived today as promised.

A simple mix up and all sorted so looking forward to putting them on the new van this weekend.

Spence


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

If you've not had them before Spence, they may be a bit tight at first. _(Please ignore this if you have! :wink: )_

Suggest you fit one side, then pull quite hard across the windscreen and fit the other side with the door open only a couple of inches. It makes a lot of difference and saves straining the material.

Dave


----------



## spence (May 25, 2008)

Thanks Dave,

I have only had internal screens before so will do as you suggest.

Spence


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

The less wide you open the second door the easier it will be to fit them.

It's quite surprising what a difference it makes - if you try to do it with the door open a foot or two (_which is the natural thing to think_) it will be impossible.

I had the benefit of a demo from Mr Taylor when we fetched ours from his house, and I was very pleased we did.

You will notice a huge difference in the winter. No more mopping the inside of the windscreen in the morning.

Dave


----------

